# Cat Bait?



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever tryed "groundhog" piece's in place of cut bait?

I shot two hogs yesterday, and it wouldn't be a problem to cut up the legs and back! I know it would stay on the circle hooks well!

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I used to use it when I was younger... it makes good cut bait. It's quite greasy so channels eat it up, as well as turtles.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Never used it for channels, but it makes great turtle bait, stays on the hook very well.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

maybe try the heart? sounds like a good piece of meat, that would stay on the hook.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Groundhog livers are supposed to be good for bait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes along with any other animal there is. People use chicken liver because they are cheap, available, and bloody. But meat is meat and channels are made to find it.

Many southerners use any roadkill (well any too rotten for the dinner table) they can find as bait for fishing and traps. 

When I was a kid we would go out and shoot black birds with bb guns out at my buddies pond. One day his grandfather was talking about cleaning catfish out of that pond and finding birds in the gut. "I dont know how a catfish catches a bird but these ones sure do like eating them" he said. We both had to walk out of the room or our laughter would have been a dead give away.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

rustyfish said:


> When I was a kid we would go out and shoot black birds with bb guns out at my buddies pond. One day his grandfather was talking about cleaning catfish out of that pond and finding birds in the gut. "I dont know how a catfish catches a bird but these ones sure do like eating them" he said. We both had to walk out of the room or our laughter would have been a dead give away.


Good times!!! LOL We have used all sorts of things for bait. As long as it will give off a scent trail a channel will find it eventually... opportunistic feeders that aren't too picky when it comes to a free meal.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Seems worth giving a try!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> Yes along with any other animal there is. People use chicken liver because they are cheap, available, and bloody. But meat is meat and channels are made to find it.
> 
> Many southerners use any roadkill (well any too rotten for the dinner table) they can find as bait for fishing and traps.
> 
> When I was a kid we would go out and shoot black birds with bb guns out at my buddies pond. One day his grandfather was talking about cleaning catfish out of that pond and finding birds in the gut. "I dont know how a catfish catches a bird but these ones sure do like eating them" he said. We both had to walk out of the room or our laughter would have been a dead give away.


Yep why not

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

Repost and let us know how that worked out for ya. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

